# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met huisartsen >  Ervaringen met huisarts Willems-Van de Ven (Eindhoven)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Naam huisarts: Willems-Van de Ven

Werkzaam in zorginstelling / huisartsenpraktijk: Gezondheidscentrum MensZorg, Huisartsenpraktijk ten Berge, Eindhoven

Adres: Barrierweg 3-B, Eindhoven


*Wat zijn jouw ervaringen met de huisarts Willems-Van de Ven*

----------

